# Leaf Springs and Hydraulics?



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

How does hydraulics work with leaf springs such as installation?.... Another question is if cars with hydraulics uses the weight of the car to to lay ontop of the hydraulic cylinder how do you jack up the car ?.. Can the hydraulic cylinders slip out of the frame when on a lift or a jack?


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

It can fall down when you jack the car up cause the cylinder is not extended but the hose wouldn't allow it to fall out


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

So how does this work when you mount on new wheels ... Or if u want to do an oil change? And how do I mount cylinders on a leaf spring truck?


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

Google is your friend

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/210344-leaf-spring-setups.html


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

jjbestarecognize6fo said:


> So how does this work when you mount on new wheels ... Or if u want to do an oil change? And how do I mount cylinders on a leaf spring truck?


Like the other guys said, the hose will hold the cylinder


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

The hoses can hold onto the weight of the axle?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

No, the trailing arms will hold the axle to the frame. Basically to jack up the car to change wheels, you're just lifting higher with the jack. With tall rear cylinders, set the frame on a jack stand then jack up the rear diff. 

For example, to install hydros or work on stock suspension, lift up the rear and set the frame on stands, then remove shocks and springs. The 4 trailing arms and driveshaft will have the rear differential "floating". 

Hydros and oil changes = hit switch to lift car, set stand under frame. Change front wheel or brakes = hit switch to lift front and rear corner to set on 3 wheels, slide stand under frame. Always use jack stands because jacks fail and with hydros the tiny spring in the check valve and rubber o-ring seals on the cylinder are all that holds the vehicle up.


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

And more info on hydraulics and leaf springs?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Click the link moorevisual posted.


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

Is it possible to remove leaf springs and replace them with trailing arms?... And I still have trouble understanding the hydraulics on leaf spring setups


----------



## kevs396ss (Sep 1, 2012)

Leaf springs and hydro's go together like black people and the rebel flag. The shit just creates one big headache son!


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

And on trucks that are radical hoppers how does are they able to install large cylinders on them?


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

Image from http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f...ool_cars_truck+hopper+passenger_side_view.jpg.

Image from http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f...orado_tour_hop+cce_hydraulics_mazda_truck.jpg.

Image from http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f...owrider_denver_colorado_tour_hop+high_hop.jpg.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

jjbestarecognize6fo said:


> Image from http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f...ool_cars_truck+hopper+passenger_side_view.jpg.
> 
> Image from http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f...orado_tour_hop+cce_hydraulics_mazda_truck.jpg.
> 
> Image from http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f...owrider_denver_colorado_tour_hop+high_hop.jpg.


Either monoleaf it or 4 link it. Your only options


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

How about a setup like this ? Image from http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f...der_denver_colorado_tour_hop+toyota_truck.jpg.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

jjbestarecognize6fo said:


> Is it possible to remove leaf springs and replace them with trailing arms?... And I still have trouble understanding the hydraulics on leaf spring setups


Not a big deal, mini trucks have used hydraulics with leaf springs for years.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

http://www.layitlow.com/tech/suspension_leafspring.shtml


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

jjbestarecognize6fo said:


> And on trucks that are radical hoppers how does are they able to install large cylinders on them?


You can run a tall cylinder if you don't want to lay low Those hopper trucks sit like stock truck height when fully dumped


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

jjbestarecognize6fo said:


> How about a setup like this ? Image from http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f...der_denver_colorado_tour_hop+toyota_truck.jpg.


Are you building a hopper or a street truck?


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

moorevisual said:


> Are you building a hopper or a street truck?


Nah I'm trying to get as much knowledge I can about all types of lowriders so in the future I can use my knowledge when I build my own lowriders or to help others on their builds


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

jjbestarecognize6fo said:


> Nah I'm trying to get as much knowledge I can about all types of lowriders so in the future I can use my knowledge when I build my own lowriders or to help others on their builds


So you don't even own a car? Wtf lol


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

RobLBC said:


> So you don't even own a car? Wtf lol


Well I do but it's not a lowrider ... I'm actually saving up for a g-body and plan to build a lowrider with it when I get enough money ..


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

And I was also thinking about buying a 92 Toyota from my uncle and that why I have the questions about the leaf springs


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Let us know when you actually buy the cars you are going to build, lol.


----------



## kraelo (Sep 1, 2015)

I just picked up an 83 burb that was getting ready to be parted out.... Trying to save it. I've owned cars with powerballs and 4 link but I've never seen a cylinder hooked to the leaf spring.

It is running a coil on the cylinder, they removed leafs so it can lay frame. Rear part of the burb floor is raised.

Problem is, the bracket on the leaf spring drivers side snapped on previous owner and he drove it and it grinded down the cylinder.

I'm wanting to replace it asap but I can't seem to locate a new bracket. 

Any suggestions or help? Thanks guys.


----------

